

A video site from the Pirate Bay guys using HTML5  and Ogg Theora/Vorbis - uggedal
http://thevideobay.org

======
paul9290
THis is great to see and maybe in 3 to 5 years the video tag maybe become as
popular as flash? THough every web browser will need to support it, along with
ogg vorbis and other non proprietary codecs. Microsoft ... erggh!

~~~
cdibona
It's not so out of hand as all that. Chromium/chrome 3 dev and Firefox 3.5 are
all already there or so close as to basically be there. Safari is very close,
but the codec story isn't super clear. Microsoft could be closer, but
...they're also working with the html5 team. so it's not totally hopeless.

------
Corrado
:( it doesn't work with mobile Safari on the iPhone.

~~~
SwellJoe
The first words on the first page are:

 _The Video Bay - Beta Extreme (Don't expect anything to work at all)_

------
ramy_d
and so began the death of flash

~~~
est
Flash might die for many things, but not this one.

------
vaksel
is there any reason to use that? I mean pretty much all users would have to
upgrade their browsers

~~~
moe
How is that a bad thing?

I'm watching the demo video in Firefox Minefield right now and it works like a
charme. Video without flash means for me (on linux) no random crashes or
lockups. And if someone is too lazy to upgrade their browser then well, there
are a bazillon flash video sites out there for them, no?

~~~
vaksel
just a pain in the ass since you need to reboot your computer to do so. I went
2 months w/o a reboot, but ended up doing it when I had to upgrade firefox to
see the site

~~~
buugs
Why do you need your computer on so much?

And what os are you running that a reboot was required for firefox?

~~~
vaksel
it takes like 2 minutes to turn the computer on, and then you have to launch
all the apps. I'm just used to keeping it always on, so that I can get started
right away.

OS is vista, but the reboot was required by firefox, not the OS.

~~~
kzar
Firefox only required the reboot due to an OS limitation by the sounds of it
though, I didn't have to reboot my linux box or my macbook.

